# fer partícip algú d'alguna cosa



## betulina

Hola, gent! 

Vull pronominalitzar aquesta frase "fer partícip algú d'alguna cosa" i on sóc no tinc cap eina per consultar-ho i assegurar-me'n. Seria "fer-l'en partícip"? Aquest algú és masculí. Ho veieu bé? "fer-lo'n" em sembla pitjor.... Ui, quin dia que tinc, em sembla... heheh


----------



## Mixeta i mixons

Jo diria "fer-li'n partícep", com "fes-li-ho saber". No?


----------



## sept69

estic d'acord amb el que diu moxeta i mixons.. "bueno" depèn..
_algu _fa la funció de CI; és a dir: a qui fas partícep? a algú (CI)
aleshores crec que la traducció als pronoms febles seria fer-l'in partícep.. però ara bé.. de què? _d'alguna cosa _(C.C) aleshores la traducció als pronoms febles seria fer-l'en partícep... vaja és el que penso, no sé...


----------



## betulina

Hola, Mixeta! Gràcies i benvinguda! 

La veritat és que tampoc em sona malament "fer-li'n partícip", però diria que aquí "algú" és el complement directe i, per tant, dubto molt que es pugui pronominalitzar amb "li"... Em sembla que no és el mateix cas que "fer-li-ho saber", perquè aquí ("fer saber una cosa a algú") "algú" sí que és complement indirecte.

Gràcies! 

- Gràcies, també, Sept! mmm... és que a mi em sembla que és un complement directe, però estic molt espessa, no ho veig clar... Si no pronominalitzéssim "d'alguna cosa" diríem "fer-lo partícip de l'experiència"... no?


----------



## sept69

betulina said:


> Hola, Mixeta! Gràcies i benvinguda!
> 
> La veritat és que tampoc em sona malament "fer-li'n partícip", però diria que aquí "algú" és el complement directe i, per tant, dubto molt que es pugui pronominalitzar amb "li"... Em sembla que no és el mateix cas que "fer-li-ho saber", perquè aquí ("fer saber una cosa a algú") "algú" sí que és complement indirecte.
> 
> Gràcies!
> 
> - Gràcies, també, Sept! mmm... és que a mi em sembla que és un complement directe, però estic molt espessa, no ho veig clar... Si no pronominalitzéssim "d'alguna cosa" diríem "fer-lo partícip de l'experiència"... no?


 
es que jo també penso que es CD però quan faig la pregunta a qui? _a algu_ dubto... a veure que et sembla això....fer-lo(CD)-en(CC) partícep


----------



## Samaruc

Jo ho veig com la Betulina i crec que és objecte directe. 

Encara que és una combinació poc comuna i que crec que a tots ens provoca certa estranyesa, jo optaria per "fer-l'en partícip" o, com a alternativa, "fer-lo partícip d'allò" (Dir "fer-lo'n", tot i que reconec que em sona millor que "fer-l'en", em sembla que no és normatiu).

Per cert, benvinguda, Mixeta!


----------



## betulina

sept69 said:


> es que jo també penso que es CD però quan faig la pregunta a qui? _a algu_ dubto... a veure que et sembla això....fer-lo(CD)-en(CC) partícep



Sí, tens raó, però fer aquesta "prova" no va gaire bé. "He vist la Maria": també diríem "A qui has vist? -A la Maria", però hauria de ser "Qui has vist? La Maria". És millor fer la prova de la passiva "la Maria és vista per mi" (jo també faig la del pronom: "l'he vista" ; "li he vist"  (o en tot cas en aquest context no) = CD). 

Gràcies, Samaruc!! No estava segura de si "fer-lo'n" era normatiu.


----------



## Mixeta i mixons

Però també diem "Tinc orxata. En vols?" i ací "en " no és cap CC, és un CD veritat? La qüestió és que les regles d'apilcació dels pronoms sempre m'han ballat un poc, moltes vegades em fixe més en com ho diria algú a casa que en com ho escriuria a la prova qualificatòria...

"Hem pres xocolate de mullar, en vols? Maria, fes-li'n. (fes-li'n al xic-CI una taceta-CD) De tant de pensar-ho les paraules estan buidant-se'm de significat. Odie quan em passa això. Vos llegisc en una estoneta, besets.


----------



## ampurdan

Allò que al País Valencià (o alguns indrets del País Valencià) seria "fes-li'n", a altres llocs és "fes-n'hi" en aquest cas.

Jo, "fer partícip en Joan d'allò" ho pronominalitzaria: "fer-ne'l partícip";  "fer partícip la Joana d'allò": "fer-ne-la partícip". "Algú" en si em penso que no es pot pronominalitzar: "fer-ne partícip algú". Em penso que això hauria de ser igual a tot arreu...


----------



## betulina

ampurdan said:


> Allò que al País Valencià (o alguns indrets del País Valencià) seria "fes-li'n", a altres llocs és "fes-n'hi" en aquest cas.



Bé, Ampurdan, de fet el que al País Valencià és "li'n" a tot arreu és "li'n" normativament. Una altra altra cosa és la forma col·loquial, que sí, a molts altres llocs és "n'hi".


----------



## ampurdan

betulina said:


> Bé, Ampurdan, de fet el que al País Valencià és "li'n" a tot arreu és "li'n" normativament. Una altra altra cosa és la forma col·loquial, que sí, a molts altres llocs és "n'hi".


 
Tens tota la raó, Betulina, segons el que posa aquí. No ho recordava, això. Ho he confós amb la combinació de "el/la/els/les" i "li". Quina sort tenen els valencians que ho tenen tot més coherent, ja en la parla oral.

Tornant al tema del fil, segons aquesta pàgina de Viquipèdia també, la combinació hauria de ser "fer-le'n/fer-la'n partícip", però no em deixa de sonar estrany d'aquesta manera.


----------

